# first annoying post of the adventure!



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We are here at last! Thanks to several months of threads and great advice Hank the tank has made it half way across
France and we had our first chilling day today after all that traveling.

Now sat on an aire at lac de der heading south east towards Alsace and beyond eventually.

Fridge full of leffe, decent french cheese, pate and bread! Whoohoo!

To windy and cold
To get the dinghy out so punished myself on mrs d's mountain bike today (twice!)

Oooh it's going to be a fun summer!

Not annoying enough? I'll be back!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

well done Barry - keep us posted 8) 

oh, and don't put the bread in the fridge :lol:


----------



## hampsterracing (Jun 2, 2011)

Well done for getting there  

I have just had a quick look at "hankthetank" and is it really a 12 berth ?

Roger


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

_To windy and cold 
To get the dinghy out so punished myself on mrs d's mountain bike today (twice!) _

so you haven't attempted to drown yourself yet,

fair weather sailor 8O 8O

and I am picturing you battling the waves (sigh)

Aldra


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Glad you made it Barry.

Have they caught that Croc of Lac Chantecoq yet? Rumour has it he's partial to inflatables. :roll: 

Have a good un and hope the sun shines for you both.

Pete


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Well done that man, have a nice time :wink: ..

ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I battered the croc this morning and ate it with some Fava beans and a nice chianti!

12 berth! More the merrier!

Ok Aldra will go rowing tomorrow to work off the cheese!

Xx


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Don't drown

then who will annoy me with his posts

picturing you battling the waves will do just fine

I have a great imagination

At my age you have to

Have a brilliant time both of you

Aldra


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

barryd said:


> We are here at last! Thanks to several months of threads and great advice Hank the tank has made it half way across
> France and we had our first chilling day today after all that traveling.
> 
> Now sat on an aire at lac de der heading south east towards Alsace and beyond eventually.
> ...


Hi Barry,

Which Aire at Lac du Der are you on? Are you at the one near the Sailing / Yacht Club (I think its called the Port De Nuisement) ?

ENJOY


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Wont drown Aldra, I can swim like a haddock.

We are at the aire halfway down the west side. Arrived yesterday. Had a look at all the others on the bike but just decided to stay here. Will probably move on Monday.


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Just checked your blog, Barry. Isn't your itinerary missing some intermediate stops or do you have a secret flight mode for the last leg?
:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Alan


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

barryd said:


> Wont drown Aldra, I can swim like a haddock.
> 
> We are at the aire halfway down the west side. Arrived yesterday. Had a look at all the others on the bike but just decided to stay here. Will probably move on Monday.


Hi Barry,

If you are heading South, La Marche Sur Saone is well worth a look if you have not been before.

There is a Small Aire on the River (F.O.C), that was good for fishing and had a pair of Black Kites nesting and feeding along the river all day, if that is your thing.

GOOD LUCK


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I only read the title and guessed Barryd has bu99erd off again.

Dave p


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Dave! You lazy sod! I always read your threads. They are even more bonkers than mine. That's where I got my inspiration from.

Thanks for the replies. 

The blog hasn't started yet. Need some fun stuff or something dramatic to happen. Dont worry, drama won't be too far around the corner. Will keep you posted.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Got your breathalyzer kit on board then?
Buon viaggio,
eddied


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

It rained overnight here just north of Bayonne. Cloudy and damp now, let's hope it improves, Alan.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Excellent, How long this time Barry :?:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Managed to launch the dinghy. Had to move to another aire round the lake as the spot I was going to launch at on the western shore is not allowed according to the lake police. They had guns and a big fast rib so didn't argue with them. Actually they were very nice.

Bloody boat, brand new out of the box has a small leak so didn't go far. Just been repairing it.

Warm today but a lot of cloud.

No. Of course I haven't got a breathalyzer! I didn't think it was law yet. Must admit I didn't really follow the endless thread!

Edit: Moblee. Probably all being well away till November!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hope you have got warm duvets for Nov

Already a leak 8O 8O

Knew you were going to drown yourself

will that be sufficient drama ,excitement 8O 8O :lol: :lol:

Take care 
Aldra


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

barryd said:


> Managed to launch the dinghy. Had to move to another aire round the lake
> Bloody boat, brand new out of the box has a small leak so didn't go far. Just been repairing it.
> 
> Edit: Moblee. Probably all being well away till November!


What lake & where ?................ Looking for something like that to celebrate my 50 th  in July.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

It was lac du der in champagne. About 230 miles
South west of dunkirque. Depends how long you have and how far you want to
Go as there are much better lakes in France. I thought it was a bit flat and boring.

I think our favourite lakes are annecy and bourget which are in the rhone alps and half an hour apart and lac st croix in Provence near the Verdon gorges further afield lake maggiore and lake Orta just over in Italy are fantastic.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We were swimming in Lac St Croix earlier this month I think the nice thing about it is its so accessible. Maybe not for the night but certainly for all day. The aire at Moustiers is good and the little town is lovely. 

Tried to climb up to the church but the path was too rough and stony so we turned back half way whilst the knees still worked I could have got up but not sure I could get back down

I hate Lakes that you cant get near for Campsites and no parking signs

Will be trying out Lake Orta in Sept. 

Happy memories 

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> We were swimming in Lac St Croix earlier this month I think the nice thing about it is its so accessible. Maybe not for the night but certainly for all day. The aire at Moustiers is good and the little town is lovely.
> 
> Tried to climb up to the church but the path was too rough and stony so we turned back half way whilst the knees still worked I could have got up but not sure I could get back down
> 
> ...


Yes its a magical place.

IVe just updates this years blog at www.hankthetank.co.uk if anyone is interested. Its not very exciting as nothing has happened yet but there is a photo of me working out at the end which should cheer you up! 8O


----------

